# Tacti-Kool



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Found this, it's great. Wonder how many won't get it.
Can't figure out how to embed it, did it once by accident......


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Greatest youtube video ever!


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

the bottle opener is a must!


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

"There's no service in the Jungle!" :laughing:


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

I didn't know you made you tube video's Mark?


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*My Guess---->*

Lots of the guys that hang around here can relate to that vid. Question is "dude".....is he more "rad" than you ??? Gear up for the tacti-coolness that you are dreaming of. You live with your mom right ?? Get her to throw in a little financial support. ---- SAWMAN


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Mike, I only have 1 bipod...


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Great Vid Tacti :thumbsup:

Sawman nothing wrong with living with mom:thumbup:


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*That was funny as hell. I find it amazing how many negative comments people made on his video, they thought he was being serious !!! He has a couple good videos, and I bet there are alot of us on here like him lol.:thumbup::blink:*


----------

